# دروس بالصور لعمل صور قمة فى الروعة و الجمال موثرات فوتوشوب



## علي سلطاان (19 مايو 2012)

دروس بالصور لعمل صور قمة فى الروعة و الجمال موثرات فوتوشوب 

دروس بالصور لعمل صور قمة فى الروعة و الجمال موثرات فوتوشوب 


أصدقائى فى المنتدى الكرام تحياتى اليكم جميعا 
مجموعة من الصور الرائعة بين يديكم الان تعلموا كيفية عمل هى المجموعة من التاثيرات الفوتوشوب عليها و عمل الجرافيك رائع عليها 

اليكم مجموعة من الصور




طريقة عمل هى الموثرات 


******************************



طريقة عمل هى المجموعة من الموثرات 

*******************************



طريقة عمل هى المجموعة من الموثرات 


أكثر من 1000 درس فوتوشوب و عمل تاثيرات رائعة فى الفوتوشوب الان من هنا

Photoshop Online Courses​


----------



## عذبة الأطباع (23 مايو 2012)

*رد: دروس بالصور لعمل صور قمة فى الروعة و الجمال موثرات فوتوشوب*

يعطيك العافية


----------

